# payment



## pmdheadhunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Not much of a winter so far. 

I have heard from some people that they aren't getting paid in a timely manner for the work they've done and hours they've put in. The owners keep saying that they haven't been paid by the properties they do. One way to check this, is if you're doing "public" work (school districts, post offices, cities/villages, Pace....anyone who gets money from the government), if you go to their website and you will find a link for Freedom of Information (FOIA). You can turn in a request (usually free) and they have to answer it. Be specific in your request: A copy of all bills turned in by such & such snow plowing including dates. A copy (or listing) of all payments made to such & such snowplowing (showing the matching invoice number from such & such). You might ask for any written (including e-mail) letters of any correspondence between the property and such & such snowplowing. A summary of any verbal conversations. If you keep it usually under 50 pages of response, it's generally free.

As a public entity, they are required to give this information. It can tell you if your boss has been paid and is just jerking you around about him/her not getting paid yet.

Of course, this doesn't work for private properties (warehouses, office buildings, Walmart's, Targets etc)

Send me a private message if you need help with this.

Good Luck,

Phil


----------

